# Water marks on door



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

Have now cleaned, dried, clayed, cleaned, dried, polished and waxed the whole car and it is as smooth as a very smooth thing.

However, am I alone in having problems with water dripping/running down from the door mirror.

Time and time and time again

Just when you think you have caught the last drop.....

And go for a cuppa

Another load seeps down.

Any cures???

Thanks

Tris


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It's a pain and not something unique to the TT...I just stuff a load of kitchen towel between the mirror and mirror housing, pretty much soaks enough of it away for it not become a nuisance :wink:

Dave


----------



## Colin240sport (Jan 17, 2008)

use a hairdryer ....chamois the car, then hold the hairdryer up to where the mirror joins the door...all the water blows out...easy!


----------



## TTRIS (Feb 11, 2008)

My neighbours are going to larf their arses off!!!!

Even more than they do already...


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TTRIS said:


> My neighbours are going to larf their arses off!!!!
> 
> Even more than they do already...


I'm in the same boat as you!
:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I Take her for a blast around the block before drying her, & then "blow" in the gaps between lights & body etc, neighours probably think I am kissing her, well perhaps I am.   Saves the drips anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Colin240sport said:


> chamois the car,


Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Colin240sport (Jan 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Colin240sport said:
> 
> 
> > chamois the car,
> ...


say what you will about MF drying towels but im a complete detailing buff and always use a chamois...my car doesnt have any swirls or marks on it...and is regularly PC'd to keep it tip-top


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Think the point being made about chamois - the real one's, is that the tanning oils in the chamois will start to strip the wax from your paint if your using a real wax. Sealants and products like AG and Megs are pretty much unaffected :wink:

I don't care much for m/f drying towels either - I like the synthetic chamois from AG. Rubbish when new and will benefit from a soaking in a bucket for a week to soften them up Get better with use...I've just retired one that's 16 year old - just starting to look a little worse for wear!

Dave


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I've used a chamois for years, I think the one I have at the moment is probably ten years old!!!

But recently I brought a Meguirs drying towel, on a 3 for 2 offer at Halfords and am really pleased with it, no more soaking the leather to soften it up before using it.

Only question is how to clean it when it gets a bit grubby? chuck it in the washing machine?

E


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

E said:


> Only question is how to clean it when it gets a bit grubby? chuck it in the washing machine?
> 
> E


Yep in the washing machine but with out any fabric softner


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

I used to use the megs drying towel but bought some Eurow drying towels from elite car care and they are really good, they are a nice size and have 2 pockets at each end to put your hands into making it easier to hold out and dry the car.

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_i ... cts_id=196

have a look they work for me


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I bought a cheap air compressor from Aldi, use it on my mirrors and around lights etc...oh and it's good for checking your tyre pressures from cold too!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

fastasflip said:


> I bought a cheap air compressor from Aldi, use it on my mirrors and around lights etc...oh and it's good for checking your tyre pressures from cold too!


I use a powerfull industrial compressor and go round the whole car... i think thats the only way you can eliminate the water seeping from the mirrors and stuff... air compressor


----------



## skydiver (Oct 12, 2006)

E said:


> I've used a chamois for years, I think the one I have at the moment is probably ten years old!!!
> 
> But recently I brought a Meguirs drying towel, on a 3 for 2 offer at Halfords and am really pleased with it, no more soaking the leather to soften it up before using it.
> 
> ...


Yep with no softener otherwise it won't soak up the water :lol: You can buy microfibre wash also from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk which I use and it claims to be better than washing powder / liquid.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> E said:
> 
> 
> > Only question is how to clean it when it gets a bit grubby? chuck it in the washing machine?
> ...


Even if you dont add any fabric softener in with it, it'll still have softener in pump from the previous wash. 

I find hand washing the best way to clean microfiber.


----------

